# high school mark when converted by IBCC?



## misanthropic (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi,

I come from a very typical Canadian high school system. I have taken bio, chem, physics, calculus, and functions in both gr 11 and gr 12. My question is that i went to a semestered high school, and so i have 0.5 credit from gr 11 & gr 12 of these subjects. Will this matter when I apply for medskools in Pak? because I have read in differet places in this forum that i need 1 year of chm,bio,physics.. but i could only take subjects in semester and not for the whole year because of the school system. so will this be a problem?

Secondly, i got 84% in gr 12.. does anybody know if that's a good score when converted by IBCC? if so, how much would it be out of 1100, any idea? #confused

Any help would be appreciated#happy 

ps. these square smileys are so adorable lol


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

misanthropic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I come from a very typical Canadian high school system. I have taken bio, chem, physics, calculus, and functions in both gr 11 and gr 12. My question is that i went to a semestered high school, and so i have 0.5 credit from gr 11 & gr 12 of these subjects. Will this matter when I apply for medskools in Pak? because I have read in differet places in this forum that i need 1 year of chm,bio,physics.. but i could only take subjects in semester and not for the whole year because of the school system. so will this be a problem?
> 
> ...


Very good/ nice scores better should try to get admission before they close them.
Good luck Allah may help you


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

If you list your exact scores in Chemistry, Biology, Physics, English, and another course that is your highest mark, I will be able to convert it for you, in a rough estimate of course.

By the 84% it should be around 740/1100


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

Catalyst13 said:


> By the 84% it should be around 740/1100




is thattt ... taking into account the 20% deduction factor too?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

blueray said:


> #eek
> 84% doesn't necessarily mean that the conversion is 740/1100 ... keep in mind that you guys get 20% deducted as well ..
> for the Canadian system its 20% and for British its 10%..


740/1100 looks perfect conversion. Yes they will deducte 20% for usa and Candian.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

hammad khan said:


> 740/1100 looks perfect conversion. Yes they will deducte 20% for usa and Candian.




Even before you're response... i had already re-written my post after having realised that the conversion was good ..  Sorry, My bad.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am in the exact same situation, applying from a Canadian high school, with about the same percentage in each course.


----------



## misanthropic (Jun 10, 2010)

Catalyst13 said:


> If you list your exact scores in Chemistry, Biology, Physics, English, and another course that is your highest mark, I will be able to convert it for you, in a rough estimate of course.
> 
> By the 84% it should be around 740/1100


thanks for yur help, much appreciated. & i got around 84% in other courses except for bio i got in 90s and physics i got in 70s but my functions/calculus mark was in 80s so hope they look at my math mark over my physics, not sure if that can be done, but still, thanks for yur help!


----------



## alifarooq (Jun 25, 2010)

i have 74% in Canadian high school, and i was planning on applying to engineering school in pakistan. Since the deduction is 20% should i forget about it?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

alifarooq said:


> i have 74% in Canadian high school, and i was planning on applying to engineering school in pakistan. Since the deduction is 20% should i forget about it?


 
You don't have to forgert all about it but have to work heard in SATs and try to get in a privite college. Just try may be you will get admission.
Good luck Allah may help you regard your wish:happy:


----------



## parsa rana (Jun 30, 2010)

i'm trying to apply for medical college in pakistan, n im not too familiar with what to do. i have done my high school from usa. n i would like to know where to get my documents signed from n where to send them etc etc. i'd really appreciate your help.....


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

parsa rana said:


> i'm trying to apply for medical college in pakistan, n im not too familiar with what to do. i have done my high school from usa. n i would like to know where to get my documents signed from n where to send them etc etc. i'd really appreciate your help.....


You should get in contact with the closest Pakistani Embassy to where you live or the High Commission in DC. They'll be telling you which documents to fill and as well as sending your documents to Pakistan OR If you have a family member in Pakistan they can take care of it, but it's best to go through the Embassy.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

parsa rana said:


> i'm trying to apply for medical college in pakistan, n im not too familiar with what to do. i have done my high school from usa. n i would like to know where to get my documents signed from n where to send them etc etc. i'd really appreciate your help.....


First you need is IBCC certificate and then have to apply through embassy of Pakistan in USA(Washington DC) which is far away where you are living so send your applycation by UPS or fedex ect.. The best way is send your documents directly to higher education commission or to your college. you could downlod applycation form from HEC official web. Good luck Allah May help you:happy:


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

hammad khan said:


> First you need is IBCC certificate and then have to apply through embassy of Pakistan in USA(Washington DC) which is far away where you are living so send your applycation by UPS or fedex ect.. The best way is send your documents directly to higher education commission or to your college. you could downlod applycation form from HEC official web. Good luck Allah May help you:happy:


Ameen. I would really suggest going through the forums, most likely they'll answer lots of your questions.


----------

